# the recipe



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Today I made a batch of Peach Pie "Moonshine". First time following a recipe fund on Pintrest. Never had it before but has potential. Once it sits a couple of weeks I'll have a sip. 
Two 64 oz bottle of Welches white grape/peach juice
One 6# can of sliced peaches in heavy syrup
3 cups white sugar
8 sticks cinnamon 
Blend all of the above in a pot, bring to boil and turn off. Allow to come to room temperature. Strain out the peaches and cinnamon and set to side.
*Once cool *add on 750ml peach schnapps and 750ml Everclear.

Put a small portion of peaches in a canning jar along with a cinnamon stick then top off with shine. Cap it and allow to sit for a couple of weeks. Not bad right out of the pot but a little bit goes a long way. This is a strong novelty drink to be sure and can sneak up on you, or so I'm told. If this turns out good, I'm making some Apple Pie Shine. Enjoy


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Do it! I'm anxious for the apple pie recipe. That'll make the back deck spring sippin adventures 'PoP'.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I had a few sips yesterday an wow is this good. 
My wife buys some HEB brand sparkling peach flavored water. I also added a couple of ounces to a glass of this water and it makes a great beverage. 
My SNL was given a jar and he fished out the peaches and put them on some vanilla Blue Bell ice cream and said it was a hit. give it a shot


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

Sounds good, may give it a try..although sounds like you have a ton of it.


Been wanting to make a batch of limoncello.


----------



## S Rski (Jan 19, 2016)

Ive made some with a recipe very similar to this one and you're right......It will sneak up and bite you...ha good stuff!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'll be making some this week.Can't believe I haven't already.They sell it at my locale waterhole that's factory made and it's very good,but not as good as some a cat at work made.We have some peaches in the freezer my wife put up with lots of sugar,so I'm counting on real Fredricksburg peaches will even make it better.I love me anything peach.Why wouldn't black cherries be good too.There's times I want to set outside sipping something that's really tasty,and when you need to get up to wizz,one leg is shorter than the other and the neighbors think you just caught polio.Thanks for the recipe Daddy.Saves me from having to look it up.


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Did you ever make any with apples? I think I'm going to try making some this week since I'll be stuck inside from all the rain. Makes good Christmas gifts.


----------



## JohnR (Mar 29, 2006)

*I made a batch of this and it WILL SLIP UP on you before you know it! I like it! *


----------

